# Has the search box ever worked for anyone?



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have never, ever had any luck with it.


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

I've been fine with it, but I think I've only ever entered in single words or names (so for example "Bach" instead of "Johann Sebastian Bach"). And from there, I've dug through the results. At least it will highlight the word you searched for, but you still have to look through the many pages of the thread to find where that word was included.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Better google for your terms with www.talkclassical.com in front of them.

Example: google for www.talkclassical.com Arnold Bax gives relevant threads on this site (see here).


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The search box always works for my purposes which mainly consist of making sure I'm not starting a game for a composer I already ran a game for. I go to advanced search, put in the composer's name, click on "thread titles only" and the results are golden.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

It works but works badly.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> Better google for your terms with www.talkclassical.com in front of them.
> 
> Example: google for www.talkclassical.com Arnold Bax gives relevant threads on this site (see here).


site:www.talkclassical.com works better, you actually get results only from this site


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

It worked perfectly until some time ago, when the problems in the site produced that the index was not longer accurate.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Not to rude or ungrateful but t's rubbish. I gave up on it ages ago. As someone has already said, Google is your friend for finding threads on this site.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I use it all the time, never failed me! You just need to be very specific. For instance, I was looking for a post I’d made containing the word ‘Harrogate’. Took me about 5 seconds!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

schigolch said:


> It worked perfectly until some time ago, when the problems in the site produced that the index was not longer accurate.


And the Mods promised, it will get back to normal, not high on the priority list.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If you type "talk classical has the search box ever worked" into Bing, you get this thread as a result.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

It's worked for me...sometimes...but it rather depends what you're looking for. It's certainly too laborious if you want to find a particular post with a particular word in, but if you want to know if there's already a thread about Shostakovich or Crumb, using the 'titles only' makes things easy enough.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

You are right about Google!!!!!!! Thanks.


----------

